# Black Dots On Screen?



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anybody know a way to fix an issue where black dots appear on the screen? I've never seen this happen before...they're not the size of pixels, they're bigger--the size of a pencil eraser.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

I tried to post a pic, but the forum won't allow it.


----------



## only1battman (Nov 11, 2011)

Do the back dots shoe up on EVERY screen that you are on?? Also you can test to see if they are dead pixels or something else by getting a picture of pure black. Like an all black wallpaper then turning up the brightnesss all the way. When you look at the dots they may still be black but they will look less vivid than the rest of the display. 
Also the next thing you can do is take a screenshot of the display then look at thr pic on yoir computer. If you still see the dots then you know that it is your rom that is the problem.


----------

